# Probably a question you get loads



## pbennett87 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, new here, I've been to Thailand several times, and I am interested in spending a few years as a "digital nomad" - but I wish to bring my two children (age 10 and 16) my main obstacle (surprise surprise) is understanding the visa situation and also education for my youngest. Any advice is welcome!


----------

